# Puppy/Dog Acne??



## FirstTimeVizsOwners (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi everyone!! Jake is doing great and so glad that the upstate New York temps are increasing!! He will enjoy his first time in the sugar house this week while we make maple syrup. Earlier today I noticed a red bump on Jake's chin that looks similar to a pimple with a little bit of clear discharge. Tonight I noticed another, smaller red bump on his upper lip. He is not itching them and has demonstrated no change in behavior or eating. He is very happy and a ball of energy!! He is going to the breeders for his 12 week shots and he said he would take a look. I'm careful about readińg things online but it does look similar to the information shared about puppy acne. Have any of you seen this and if so, do you have suggestions? Thank you!!


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Eli (my 4 month old) developed a couple of pimple/acne on his forehead and the vet recommended witchhazel (astringent) and the next day they're gone. Eli's acne did not have any discharge though, might want to check with your vet first.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I think I've also heard to use stainless steel water/food bowls if your pup has acne. I suppose it cuts down on some of the bacteria their mouth might come into contact with.


----------



## FirstTimeVizsOwners (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you, both. I am using stainless steel bowls and washed Jake's face each night with a warm washcloth. The smaller bump/pimple has completely disappeared and the larger one is almost cleared up too. Happy weekend!!


----------

